# Fungi ID help.



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2011)

I could use a little help with ID on this. The euc is in Del Mar,Ca. about 500 feet from the beach. The first two pic's are from a year ago and the last pic was taken 2 days ago.
Jeff 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=212032&stc=1&d=1324225375


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2011)

You can see the fungi on the lower left side of the trunk. Last year I noticed it and the landscapers cleaned it off so the HOA did nothing. Now it is a different type of fungi and in the same spot.
Jeff


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry I gave it a try. I can't find anything quite like the second one. They both seem to be Agarics. Anymore than that I'd be guessing. 

You might include when the first pic was taken. A few more pics might help also. 

From what little I know the orange is usually posionious, but not always.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2011)

The first two pics are 1 year ago, Nov.'10
The last was Friday, Dec 16,2011. Sorry, no other pics.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff I am ready to leave for some function my wife's dragging me to, but check out this site: California Fungi: Species Index


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Beast, I appreciate it.
Jeff


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 8, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff have you got an ID on the fungi ?


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 11, 2012)

Wood Decay Fungi in Landscape Trees Management Guidelines--UC IPM

Have dig though here pictures may help there are quite a few Fungi web sites but many hard to find


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 11, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> Jeff have you got an ID on the fungi ?



Yeah, Laetiporus sulphureus. Waiting on the boards decision.
Jeff


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember the first photo from last year.
I made a overly simplified observation and Boa... suggested I was not write or wrong but need to know more 

It is not looking like the tree is in great health.

What options are the board considering?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably a removal. Too many target's. 
Jeff


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 11, 2012)

If you have the time, can you please do a bit of a dissection of the stump and post the photos.
I realise commercial pressures don't allow everything to turn into a learning experience.
I think there are a few of us that would like to see any pictures


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 11, 2012)

Will do, David.
Jeff


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeff what was the outcome of the meeting or are they still umming and arhing


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 7, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> Jeff what was the outcome of the meeting or are they still umming and arhing



Hi David, We will be removing the euc in the pic the first week of May. They hired a consulting arborist to get a second opinion because of their concern and the price. We also are removing two more in the same area. Should make for some good pics.
Jeff


----------



## David (saltas) (Jan 7, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi David, We will be removing the euc in the pic the first week of May. They hired a consulting arborist to get a second opinion because of their concern and the price. We also are removing two more in the same area. Should make for some good pics.
> Jeff



Hi Jeff

I have been real busy with work and not on here as much as I would like.
It is stinking hot and a few fires about this week

David


Sent from my A501 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks a lot like _Pluerotus ostreatus_ -- the Oyster mushroom. According to Arora (Mushrooms Demystified -- a great guide, and he is located in CA, so there is a focus in that area).

This fungus causes decay in live trees as well as inhabits logs and snags. usually found on cottonwoods, elm. sycamore, tanoak, and elm. i suppose Eucs aren't ruled out.

Did you ever do that dissection of the trunk?

In the future, if you want to collect info ion a fungus, describe it in its entirety: cap color and feel when wet and dry; gills, crowded, sparse, forked, on stem or just cap; spore color (take a spore print by putting a cap under a glass for a few hrs), inside and outside of the stem, overall dimensions, habit (clustered or single), mycelia (color, presence as fans under bark or thick layers in wood), color of incipient decay (wood more or less hard but a different color), smell, presence/absence of zone lines in the wood, and substrate (live tree, deadwood, log, ground). Plus, take one and leave it in a paper bag to dry; an expert can tell a lot from a dried specimen 9especially if you include the fresh specimen notes). 

Everything about this 'shroom says oyster mushroom, at least based on what is in the photo.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 23, 2013)

I got a guy that I send samples to. I knew it was oyster, but I needed it in writing. He has all the stuff needed to test for decay. I actually will be on that jobsite Friday.
Jeff


----------

